# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  مسروقه

## حساسه بزياده

وأني قاعده أتصفح 
كان تجيني جارتنا بكاميرتها تبغاني أنزل ليها صور وأمنتجهم  :wink: >>ماشاء الله خبيرة المونتاج :toung: 
قلت ليها ماعليه 
وأشوف هالطبخه قلت خلني أنزلها عندي بالمنتدى 
وأني لاأعرف أسوي لاهريسه ولامريسه بس لعيونكم
تعالوا شوفوا الصور



هذا الهريس إللي تنصح به>>تسوي ليه دعايه

وهذا اللحم إللي حق الهريس>>جاهز للسلق

وهذا قدر الهريس الخاص من البحرين ترى شارينه>>خير ياطير

وهذا الهريس حطت عليه اللحم

وهذه الهريسه جاهزه للبلع

طبعا مانزلنا الهريسه وهي تبرح ضربا علشان لاتعور بفادكم



وهذا صحن مخصوص لوحده جابت ليها كرسي وطاوله >>موتنسي البطانيه!!

----------


## hope

*يااويلي هريســـه --> ماكني ماكله هريسه امس* 

*عن جد لذيذ*
*اكيد هالصحن ليي مو ؟ لاني جالسه على كرسي وجنبي طاوله وعندي بطانيه هههه* 

*يسلمووووو خيوه على الهريسه* 

*يعطيك العافيه ع السرررقه المتحرمه* 
*لاعدمنا جديدك*

*تحياتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اممممممممممم والله نفسي فيه
ابغى الحين الحين بسرعه ههههههههه
ربي يعطيك الف عافيه
موفقه لكل خير
دمتي بود

----------


## حساسه بزياده

hope:عليش بالعافيه غناتي 
والله صار من رزقش >>غير رزقك لن تحوش 


دمعه:والله حبابه زي ماقلت لش أني ماسويها ولا أعرف ليها 
بس داكي تقول بتسوي قدر وبتوزعه أروح أعنز لش مشكاب نغصه

----------


## فرح

> وهذا صحن مخصوص لوحده جابت ليها كرسي وطاوله >>موتنسي البطانيه!!
> 
> لالا من يقووول اني انسى البطانيه اييه برد اخااف من المرض هههههه 
> 
> الشكل يشهي بس للا سف ماتحب الحم ههههه
> مره ثااانيه سويها ع دجاااج خخخخخ



 حبيبتي حساسه بزياده 
يااارب الشكل جناااااااان 
تسلم الايااادي ويعطيك العاااافيه 
بس تعبت من الانتظااار :embarrest:  :toung:  :wacko:  ههههه
يعطيك العااافيه 
وكل عااام وانتِ بالف خير 
ننتظر المزييييد من اكلاتك الطيبه حبيبتي 
دمتِ بخييير

----------


## Malamh Cute

*حسآسه بزيآده* 

*تسلمي والله عَ الطبق الرووعهـ ،،*

*ربي يعطيكِ الف عاافيه ..~*

*شكلهـآ شهيه :) ..~*

*مآانحرم جديدكـ ،،*

*دمتي بود* 

*كروزهـ*

----------


## النيزك

هريس ام ام ام

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

تسلمييييييييييين عزيزتي عالهريسة المشهية
موفقة يالغلا

----------


## حساسه بزياده

فرح:مشكوره على الهديه جبت لش بالمقابل بس ماخذيتيها يمكن ماعجبتش يالله خيرها في غيرها

آنسه كرزه:تنويرك صفحتي هو الأروع تسلمي

النيزك:

الؤلؤ المكنون:الله يسلمش مشكوره على الحضور

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الشكل شهي ورووووعه
تسلميييين خيه ع هييك وصف
ماننحرم من جديدج
تحيااااتي

----------


## حساسه بزياده

شذى الزهراء:الله يسلمش 
الشكل روعه والطعم أروع 
حقش العافيه

----------


## MOONY

*الله هريس في هالبرد
يمي يمي
يعطيش ألف عافيه
والله شهيتيني لصحن
ههههههه
تحياتي
*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*الله حسرتينا على الهريس*
*الله يعطيش العافية خيتي حساسة على هيك طبق*
*ما ننحرم من جديدك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## Sweet Magic

حساسه بزيادة 

يعطيك الله العافية 

وتسلم أيدك على الوصفة الشهية

----------


## حساسه بزياده

moony:يوه مو حلو الهريس في البرد يجمد بسرعه
نهضة إحساس:لاتحسير ولاشي الله يخلي الوالده
sweet magic:إيدش سالمه


مشكورات على الردود الحلوه 
وحقكم العافيه

اللّهُمَّ ما عَمِلْتُ فِي هذِهِ السَّنَةِ مِنْ عَمَلٍ نَهَيْتَنِي عَنْهُ وَلَمْ تَرْضَهُ وَنَسِيْتُهُ وَلَمْ تَنْسَهُ وَدَعَوْتَنِي‌ إِلى التَّوْبَةِ بَعْدَ اجْتِرائِي عَلَيْكَ، اللّهُمَّ فَإِنِّي اسْتَغْفِرُكَ مِنْهُ فَاغْفِرْ لِي وَما عَمِلْتُ مِنْ عَمَلٍ يُقَرِّبُنِي إِلَيْكَ فَاقْبَلْهُ مِنِّي وَلا تَقْطَعْ رَجائِي مِنْكَ ياكَرِيمُ

----------


## مرة الغالي

اكيد حلوووووووووووووووووووه
طباخ من؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لازم اتصير لديده
اللع يعطيش العافيه

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو هريسه
الشكل رهيييييييييييب والله ويشهي
امممممممممممم توني البارحه مآكله هريسة الوالده { الله يخليها لي ياااارب }
مشكوره حبيبتي : حساسه بزياده
على الطبق الرووووعه بإنتظار الجديد 
وربي يعطيكِ ألف عافيه
دمتي بود وأمان


أمنيــ مجروحه ــــــات
كانت هنا
 :embarrest:

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> اكيد حلوووووووووووووووووووه
> طباخ من؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> طباخش 
> لازم اتصير لديده
> ها مادح نفسه
> اللع يعطيش العافيه



 :atkal: 
وانتين بعد :ongue: 






> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو هريسه
> 
> الشكل رهيييييييييييب والله ويشهي
> امممممممممممم توني البارحه مآكله هريسة الوالده { الله يخليها لي ياااارب }
>  الله يخليها لش ياااارب 
> مشكوره حبيبتي : حساسه بزياده
> العفو حبابه
> على الطبق الرووووعه بإنتظار الجديد 
> بيطول الإنتظار هالأيام إجازه
> ...

----------


## بحر المشاعر

ماشاء الله رررروووععععة

----------


## بحر المشاعر

ما شاء الله روعة

----------


## khozam

الله  على الهريسة وعليها دهنه بعد ياسلام

شهيتني الى الهريسه باقول الى امي تسوي هريسه اليوم واذا ما سوت باوح الى ادريس بشتري من عنده

يسلمووووووووو على الصور الي تشهي

تحياتي

----------


## النظره البريئه

ياسلام شكلها يشهي 
يسلمووو

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> ماشاء الله رررروووععععة












> الله على الهريسة وعليها دهنه بعد ياسلام
> 
> 
> 
> شهيتني الى الهريسه باقول الى امي تسوي هريسه اليوم واذا ما سوت باوح الى ادريس بشتري من عنده
> عليك بالعافيه
> 
> يسلمووووووووو على الصور الي تشهي 
> تحياتي









> ياسلام شكلها يشهي 
> يسلمووو



مشكوره على البراءه 
والنظره الحلوه
نورينا دووووووووووم

----------


## ورده محمديه

حركاااات شكلها مره لذيذه 

يعطيك العافيهـ 
اطباق شهيه لا عدمناااااها 

موفقهـــــــ

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يعطيكـ ربي الف عآآفيه 

سلمتم من كل مكرووهـ 

دمتم بقلبٌ *نآآآآآآبضُ*

----------


## king of love

الله يعطيج الــــــــــف عاااافيه ....
*وعليهم بالعافيه اللي اكلوووه*

----------

